# Best Climbing Bow Stand



## Stob (Aug 28, 2022)

Hey Guys, 

I have been off the deer hunting scene for about 15 years but easing back into it this year. Will be mostly WMA hunting early in Ohio and WV. The last climber that I had was an Old Man and it worked well but was heavy as the dickens, relatively speaking and also a bit cumbersome to get around a thicket with. 

Any suggestions on an affordable light weight stand good for bow hunting? My idea is to get on the WMA's that are full of deer early and be done before gun season hits in November. 

Thanks for any heads up.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Aug 28, 2022)

look at the Summit stands


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 28, 2022)

It sure your gonna find a new affordable climber these days. Summit and api are Probly your best bet. If your wanting to save money look for a used one.. new they range from 300$ up


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2022)

Summit


----------



## Raylander (Aug 28, 2022)

I have a summit that I like pretty good. I believe it’s called the Cobra. It’s open in the front. I don’t know if they make them anymore.. it weighs about 17 lbs


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Aug 29, 2022)

The Summit Viper


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 29, 2022)

This is not mine seen it on classifieds pretty nice deal in perry 
https://gon.com/classified-ads/summit-viper-aluminum-climbing-tree-stand


----------



## RedHills (Aug 30, 2022)

I've got a summit "open shot" for bow hunting...but I'm getn too old to climb with it! Lol....can carry it for miles though.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Does anyone use the Gunslinger ?


----------



## watermedic (Aug 31, 2022)

I have two API Bowhunter stands that I have used for years. It has an open front so nothing is in the way of drawing and aiming your bow.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 31, 2022)

I have a summit open shot. I hunt with a 68” longbow and have plenty of room to shoot when standing. The Rubber coated cables are quiet climbing also.


----------



## ssramage (Aug 31, 2022)

Summit Viper


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 31, 2022)

rattlesnake1 said:


> Does anyone use the Gunslinger ?



Yes!  The Gunslinger is my favorite.  I bow and gun hunt out of it.  Most comfortable while hunting.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Aug 31, 2022)

Do you have the one that faces the tree or faces away from the tree?


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 31, 2022)

rattlesnake1 said:


> Do you have the one that faces the tree or faces away from the tree?



I have the Gunslinger 250 which faces the tree.  I do not have the Combo.  But I have hunted out of a Combo.  Still prefer the Gunslinger 250.


----------



## Stob (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks Guys. I ordered a Summit Viper and I should have it later this week. 

Appreciate the replies.


----------

